# Lost root with 1.9.9.1



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

Can't get into cwm to fix and wanna see if there is anything I can do before sbf'n ...anyone else have this problem?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

haha feel like an idiot just had to enable root in superuser app inside of tools folder which I never looked in to find it >_<

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

